# 6.3f received on SD-DirecTiVo



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My HDVR2 rebooted sometime today. It is now at 6.3f.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I got it over the weekend. It has seemed to have corrected all of the problems that I was having before with the slowness in responding after you press a button. Thank goodness because that was pretty annoying!

Too bad this update came after I was already scheduled to be upgraded to HD next week.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Haven't had any problems yet that I've noticed; however, I got conditioned to avoid using it, so I haven't used it much since I got 6.3f.


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

Juanus said:


> Too bad this update came after I was already scheduled to be upgraded to HD next week.


Not too bad for DirecTV!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> My HDVR2 rebooted sometime today. It is now at 6.3f.


My DVR80 reboots daily whether it has 6.3f or not.

ETA: The sucker rebooted @ ~ 4:30AM while I was watching a recorded show today. 6.3f has apparently done nothing to address the issue with this machine.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone with a Samsung Tivo get the 6.3f update yet?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I've noticed that since I've gotten the update, my R10 has frozen three times in the last month. Before that, I think it froze once in I can't remember how many years. This last time it froze sometime after Wednesday at 11pm and stayed that way until I turned on the TV last night at 11pm. That meant nothing recorded in the meantime. Checking the History, it listed shows that didn't record as failing to record due to loss of power.

- Merg


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Well, I've noticed that since I've gotten the update, my R10 has frozen three times in the last month. Before that, I think it froze once in I can't remember how many years. This last time it froze sometime after Wednesday at 11pm and stayed that way until I turned on the TV last night at 11pm. That meant nothing recorded in the meantime. Checking the History, it listed shows that didn't record as failing to record due to loss of power.
> 
> - Merg


This has happened twice to me this week as well. I too cannot remember this happening more than maybe once in the last 6 years.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> Haven't had any problems yet that I've noticed; however, I got conditioned to avoid using it, so I haven't used it much since I got 6.3f.


Doing well with no reboots. It appears the TiVo is becoming trustworthy again.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> Doing well with no reboots. It appears the TiVo is becoming trustworthy again.


Turned on the DirecTiVo yesterday and noticed the clock in the lower right corner was gone. That means there was a reboot sometime in the past few days. Scheduled recordings don't seem to have been affected. I hope this isn't the start of it all over again.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a Philips and the 6.3 update stopped my reboots...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There seems to be a 6.4a in the works.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=393867


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

From that linked thread, here's what's apparent in the update/ (Note: the person quoted used some manual techniques to install this release - not for the faint of heart. Everyone else will get it whenever DIRECTV/TiVo decide it's time, and your TiVo will self-install it.)



> Okay... 6.4a-01-2-151 has been installed and is working. Almost no visual difference at all to previous versions.
> 
> Under Now Playing there is a Recently Deleted folder so you can restore programs you previously deleted.
> 
> ...


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

My Philips 704 died today. In the middle of the 17th hole of the Open playoff...won't boot.

after some 'net searching, and a little surgery - there's a 200 gig drive under the hood and I am back in business!!! Even better than before.


----------

